# Last Day!



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

Well it's the last day for us boys in MN. I did not start bowunting till after gun season. No deer yet but I'm hooked.

It is raining here now, it is going to change to snow in the morning. I set up my new blind yesterday and can't wait to use it. I work till 0300, Ill get a few hours of sleep and head out to give it one last shot. Crossin my fingers!


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

todays the last day for me too, went out this morning and didnt see a thing  next year that 8 pointer i saw better be there and that 4 point better be bigger


----------

